# Revamped Website CC



## ktqt (Jan 12, 2014)

Can I get some CC on my website please?

I recently revamped it as I have decided I am in LOVE with newborn photography and want to focus on newborn and family from here on out. No more weddings for this girl. I was going for organic, natural, soft, classic feels. My new MOO cards come in this next week and I want my website in top form before I start promoting it like crazy.

If you hate any photos, let me know. I want the best on there but I tend to become biased. 

Thank you so much!

Click here to view site.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't understand the point of a launch page?  What is your reasoning for this?  Abbreviate your 'served area' to 'Dallas and the central Texas area' or something similar; that's way too much text to read.  If you're going to have your key words on your launch page, change the text to the background colour at least.  

Many of your images seem to have missed focus; the shoulder, swaddling, or hand is sharp and the face soft as well as WB issues.  A few superb images are MUCH better than many mediocre ones.  I get the feeling you may be doing a lot of work with a 1.4 or 1.8 lens wide open.  

Your 'About' page has a shadow sub-menu.  Your bio image is, in a word awful.  Unfocused, blown highlights...   One thing that should never be less than the best on a photographer's website is the photographs.  

Set up your e-mail on your domain; nothing says 'wanna be' like a Hotmail or Gmail account!  Lose the 'xo' in your narratives.  

Why do I need to click on a second link to get pricing information?  The link doesn't work.

If you're going to maintain a blog, update it regularily, at least once-twice a week.  

Just my $00.02 worth - your mileage may vary.

~John


----------



## lennon33x (Jan 12, 2014)

Generally speaking, navigation of the site is easy. The highlight of the links from the drop down is a little distracting in that the text almost disappears. You want the opposite when confirming the selection of a link...you want it to pop. 

The newborn pictures are somewhat repetitive. Versatility with subjects might enhance intrigue from potential clients. Having 20 pictures of the same pose loses its effectiveness. Don't get me wrong - I love babies; I'm a pediatric nursing student. What you want though is to show clients you can do more than just swaddling a baby.

The portrait images seem a bit soft, especially in areas of contrast and on the skin and face. I know that most clients want flawless skin, but it seems that surface blur may be a bit heavy-handed in PS.


----------



## ktqt (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you so much so far!

I need to calibrate my monitor and make sure my images have the proper white balance. I know that when viewed on Chrome, I feel confident their color matches what I am seeing. When I viewed on another computer using Explorer, I was unhappy. They seemed dull and greenish.

I'll pull up my bio image and see what I can do about highlights. I need to get a new one though. I agree. It is showing as sharp on my screen though. Eyes are very sharp. What browser are you using? I need to make sure my site is showing properly. It concerns me that is seems unfocused. 

I just double checked the investment link and it is working for me. I'll run through my various browsers though as a double check.

Thank you for your advice on the launch page!

Repetitive images on the newborns. I've shot 4 and am looking to take a workshop so I can truly and safely do all poses I have seen. I understand all about composite images and such but this is something I truly want to watch a pro do first. I am looking to jump into more of a lifestyle approach which would add some variety until then. I will add in some more brighter colors though! 

Portrait skin is partly from shooting wide open. I also use Portraiture with the opacity set from 30%-45%. Thank you for your comment on this! I can work on using it much less, perhaps 15%. I have to be careful to not make boys look too "pretty" 

Thank you so much guys! Keep them coming!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 12, 2014)

What they said.
The portrait on the about page is not at all flattering.
  repeat not at all.
When I see the word 'investment' I back away.  It's the cost, don't be afraid to say it.
Really bright and semi-oof images.

"I also use Portraiture with the opacity set from 30%-45%."

I don't know what this means.

And the 'About' page does not come across as professional.


----------



## lennon33x (Jan 12, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> "I also use Portraiture with the opacity set from 30%-45%."  I don't know what this means.  And the 'About' page does not come across as professional.


 

What she's saying is that in her layer to soften skin/remove blemishes etc, the opacity is set to 30-45%. She's saying she'll reduce it to make it not so apparent


----------



## bc_steve (Jan 12, 2014)

It doesn't work for me:

I get the opening screen, but once I click to go to the main page, this is what I get:




Mozilla Firefox 26.0.  I think it's flash that's not loading?  My flash is:  Shockwave Flash 11.9 r900


----------



## ktqt (Jan 12, 2014)

Again, thank you for the cc. 

It appears my About Me photo is a no go. I've always liked that photo of myself but now I realize it's time to update! I'll work on that and find something a little more flattering. Maybe another local photographer and myself can work out a trade. 

I've been reading more and more into the psychology of pricing. Originally, I had it listed as Pricing instead of Investment. I only change it after reading into how people react when given pricing information. Would you suggest leaving it as a simple Pricing tab? 

I also had an About Me that was incredibly professional, but didn't feel very personal at all. Nor did I feel like it truly represented me. I want my potential clients to feel like they know me and feel comfortable contacting me. I need to find a happy medium, though. Thank you The_Traveler!

bc_steve - it has to be the flash. I want to move away from flash for the reason you are posting. I love portfoliositez and own a template of theirs. I am hoping by this summer the funds are available to purchase a hybrid template so no one has these problems with flash anymore. Thank you so much for letting me know about this issue!! I have just added on so mobile phones and ipads can view my site. I might need to add something on my main page to let viewers know their flash must be updated to view.

Thank you all so much!!! I really do appreciate all the insight you have given me. I want 2014 to start off on the right foot.


----------



## lennon33x (Jan 12, 2014)

ktqt said:


> Again, thank you for the cc.  It appears my About Me photo is a no go. I've always liked that photo of myself but now I realize it's time to update! I'll work on that and find something a little more flattering. Maybe another local photographer and myself can work out a trade.  I've been reading more and more into the psychology of pricing. Originally, I had it listed as Pricing instead of Investment. I only change it after reading into how people react when given pricing information. Would you suggest leaving it as a simple Pricing tab?  I also had an About Me that was incredibly professional, but didn't feel very personal at all. Nor did I feel like it truly represented me. I want my potential clients to feel like they know me and feel comfortable contacting me. I need to find a happy medium, though. Thank you The_Traveler!  bc_steve - it has to be the flash. I want to move away from flash for the reason you are posting. I love portfoliositez and own a template of theirs. I am hoping by this summer the funds are available to purchase a hybrid template so no one has these problems with flash anymore. Thank you so much for letting me know about this issue!! I have just added on so mobile phones and ipads can view my site. I might need to add something on my main page to let viewers know their flash must be updated to view.  Thank you all so much!!! I really do appreciate all the insight you have given me. I want 2014 to start off on the right foot.



I'm not sure what your current pricing structure is, but I do see your point when discussing cost. Why don't you suggest it as "packages?" Many photographers offer the costs as packages. That way it gets away from the investment/cost debate.


----------

